# OpenOffice.org-3.1.0_1 i386 package



## graudeejs (Jun 24, 2009)

I was sad that there wasn't package for OOO3.1 at good-day.org
So This time it build without problems

I uploaded it for everyone
I don't remember that i would change any options for OpenOffice.org-3 port

editors/openoffice.org-3
http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=vbwknl&n=openoffice.org-3.1.0_1.tbz

*EDIT*:
Oh, I almost forgot. I build it for *i686*, which means that anything staring with Pentium2 can run it.
/etc/make.conf

```
CPUTYPE?=i686
```


----------



## alelab (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the builtin language in this package ?
English only or all of them ?
I'm searching at least the French one.
Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 17, 2009)

English


----------

